
Selected patents from 2009 - ctingom
http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2009/12/13/magazine/13endpaper.html?ref=magazine
======
fnid
For all the doom and gloom around old media. the NYT is doing a great job with
the web. Other publications should be looking to them for inspiration.

The NYT hasn't forgotten who they are. They are conveyors of information. It
is their job to tell complex stories to the public. The Internet doesn't
interfere with that, it enables it. The NYT used to be confined to a static 2d
black and white paper to communicate a message. Now they don't have those
limits.

And the graphic should be an image map with links to the patents.

~~~
dschobel
This page is simply good graphic design.

A much better example of NYT's use of interactive media was their unemployment
graphic:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/11/06/business/econo...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/11/06/business/economy/unemployment-
lines.html)

------
sga
I actually quite like this presentation of the patents. Though I agree the
background lines are confusing if they are actually meaningful. And it would
be great if you could click on the titles and be sent to the actual patent
description.

EDIT: re. "Device and Method for Preventing Unwanted Oral Activity" I call
prior art on ball gags.

------
jgrahamc
Anyone figure out what the lines in the background are for?

~~~
andrewcooke
it's art.

~~~
msg
"chartjunk"

------
pfedor
My favorite patent:
[http://www.google.com/patents?id=6AoYAAAAEBAJ&printsec=a...](http://www.google.com/patents?id=6AoYAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&source=gbs_overview_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q=&f=false)

------
bugs
If you ever want me to not read or understand something make a poster like
this.

